# EOS-M first impressions



## jeanluc (Mar 26, 2014)

Well my EOS M came yesterday, with 18-55 and 22….I must say so far very impressed. Took very little time to figure out, and menus etc all make sense. I set it to use back button AF, and tried it out. The AF is just fine for around the house type shooting, so I suspect for vacations etc it will be great. Not sure how it was with the old firmware, but this version works very well. Both lenses are very sharp, and IQ at ISO 400 looks as good as any APS-C camera I have had. It makes me realize how big my DSLR's are…….I really hope the 11-22 gets released in the US…..I really don't understand the logic of not doing so, since it would be a great complement to the other 2 and if the price were say $300 or less, they would sell a lot of those. Luckily I live right by the border, so running up north to grab one may happen. Only issue there is it is $399………Anyway, glad I got the M and I think my trusty G12 with the slightly scratched lens will be passed on to my son…….


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 26, 2014)

How do you back button af on the m?


----------



## dcm (Mar 26, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> How do you back button af on the m?



page 286 in the manual - C.Fn-5


----------



## philmoz (Mar 26, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> How do you back button af on the m?



C.Fn-5 = 1 (pg 286 of the English manual)

Phil.


----------



## DRR (Mar 26, 2014)

Mine is set to BBF also. My one gripe though - I wish I could use the REC button to BBF! It's in the perfect location, and it's not used in still mode! Such a simple little thing I wish they would implement it!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 27, 2014)

DRR said:


> Mine is set to BBF also. My one gripe though - I wish I could use the REC button to BBF! It's in the perfect location, and it's not used in still mode! Such a simple little thing I wish they would implement it!



Yep tried BBF as they have it I'd rather not use it. If it assigned the rec button though it would be great


----------



## philmoz (Mar 27, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> DRR said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is set to BBF also. My one gripe though - I wish I could use the REC button to BBF! It's in the perfect location, and it's not used in still mode! Such a simple little thing I wish they would implement it!
> ...



I actually find it very convenient and use it like this (touchscreen shutter activation needs to be off):
- touch the screen where I want to focus (right thumb)
- press the '*' button to focus (with the right thumb which is already positioned close to the button)
- touch the screen where I want to center the exposure (right thumb again)
- press shutter button to expose and take shot (right thumb has returned to thumb rest)

Obviously this works best when you have time - it's not good for action (but the M isn't really suited for that anyway).

Phil.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 27, 2014)

philmoz said:


> I actually find it very convenient and use it like this (touchscreen shutter activation needs to be off):
> - touch the screen where I want to focus (right thumb)
> - press the '*' button to focus (with the right thumb which is already positioned close to the button)
> 
> Phil.



I would have loved the EOS-M touchscreen and its touch-to-focus feature on my Sony A7R. I would have gladly traded away the Sony EVF for the touchscreen which makes it 10x faster to move the AF point than A7R's ludicrous two-dial system. Yes, I still can't stand EVF's.


----------

